# Envirogard alternative?



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

(In canada) Was wondering for adhesion purposes, has anyone found a good alternative to envirogard? That stuff sticks to anything , we even painted a car with it. Only thing , the coverage sucks .


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

Dulux Diamond, Clov. Ecologic, Devflex...very similar products I believe.


----------



## Leeboy20 (Jul 28, 2014)

Although , those are all good products , I've tried em all , and not quite the adhesion envirogaurd gets


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Leeboy20 said:


> (In canada) Was wondering for adhesion purposes, has anyone found a good alternative to envirogard? That stuff sticks to anything , we even painted a car with it. Only thing , the coverage sucks .


Devflex is good and dtm as well, lifemaster is good, and my dad Hz been putting it straight onto metal doors and frames in Leeds jobs. Diamond I'd a great product too, and weathergaurd on exterior


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

What is the purpose you are looking for? From my work experience with a restoration and painting company in Chicago, I’d recommend Devflex for all kinds of surfaces.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

fortunerestoration said:


> What is the purpose you are looking for? From my work experience with a restoration and painting company in Chicago, I’d recommend Devflex for all kinds of surfaces.


He's most likely looking for an exterior dtm, and in the heat envirogaurd sets up WAY to fast


----------

